# Coffee Beans Question



## jimm1 (Oct 24, 2016)

When PR casting with Coffee beans or even acorn caps, do you do anything to prep them?


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 24, 2016)

Wash them thoroughly to get any and all dust, dirt, and residue off of them...

You may also want to make sure you pre-paint each bean/cap with your PR to ensure that you have no bubbles on them, but using items like a high frequency vibrator to shake all the bubbles loose or using a pressure pot can also help with bubble reduction and removal.


----------



## JoelAlbert (Oct 24, 2016)

I stabilize my coffee beans and acorns prior to casting. It provides a better blank and easier turning.


----------

